# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Модно или вульгарно? Как не переступить грань

## Irina

*Модно или вульгарно? Как не переступить грань*

    Выглядеть модно мечтает, пожалуй, каждая женщина. Однако нередко случается, что в погоне за новомодным образом женщина становится немножко смешной, а иногда даже вульгарной. Как же удержаться на этой тонкой грани, не перешагнуть ее, как понять, что модно, а что - вульгарно? Давайте попробуем разобраться. 

*Высокие сапоги*

Еще пару десятилетий назад ботфорты считались неотъемлемым атрибутом женщины легкого поведения. Вспомните фильм «Красотка» с Джулией Робертс: ее героиня постоянно носит эти сапоги, расставаясь с ними разве что в ванной. Неудивительно, что ассоциация с панелью осталась у нас до сих пор: нет другой такой обуви, которая служила бы символом легкомыслия и сексуальности.

Однако в последние несколько лет высокие сапожки на шпильке буквально заполонили все подиумы, без них не обходится гардероб ни одной модницы, их носят в ресторан и театр, на свидание и на работу, с лосинами, узкими джинсами и платьями… Как же определиться: модная эта обувь или попросту вульгарная?

Все дело в том, как и с чем носить высокие сапоги. Если вы наденете их с суперкороткой облегающей кожаной юбкой и черными колготками в «сеточку», и вдобавок сделаете яркий макияж - будете выглядеть, как «ночная бабочка». Если же вы хотите выглядеть модно и нарядно, но при этом не вызывать ассоциации с путаной, ботфорты лучше надеть с узкими светлыми джинсами или леггинсами. При этом учтите, что такая обувь является главной деталью вашего туалета. Это значит - придется отказаться от других экстравагантных деталей: глубокого выреза, яркой помады, слишком нарядной одежды.

*Колготки и чулки в сеточку*

Совсем недавно колготки в сетку были признаком дурного вкуса. Многие и по сей день считают, что такие колготки может позволить себе носить только дама легкого поведения. У модных дизайнеров на этот счет несколько иное мнение.

Вульгарной считается лишь крупная черная сетка. Если вам очень нравятся колготки в сеточку, но вы не знаете, как и с чем их носить, вот несколько рекомендаций модельеров.

Наиболее сдержанно и элегантно выглядят колготки телесного или бежевого цвета в мелкую, почти незаметную сеточку. Чуть более смелый, но все равно элегантный вариант – темно-коричневые и черные колготки в мелкую сетку. Такие колготки можно надеть даже в офис, в качестве дополнения, например, к черной «юбке-карандаш» длиной до колена или чуть выше, белой блузке и жилету.
При этом рекомендуется надеть скромные туфли на среднем каблуке. Разумеется, если вы не хотите выглядеть как путана, не стоит сочетать колготки в сетку с откровенным мини и ботфортами.

*Красные туфли*

Надев обувь красного цвета, вы должны помнить: с этого момента вы окажетесь в центре внимания, что бы вы ни делали и ни говорили. Готовы к этому? Тогда запомните несколько основных правил ношения красной обуви.

1. Открытый носок красных туфель требует идеально ухоженных ног и свежего педикюра.

2. Не нужно дополнять алые туфли другими яркими предметами туалета.

3. Если очень хочется взять красную сумочку - откажитесь от нее в пользу сумочки нейтрального цвета, украшенной одной красной полоской, бантиком или цветком.

4. Не думайте, что с красной обувью гармонируют лишь черные скромные платья.

Отлично смотрятся с красными туфлями: светлые брюки, бежевые топы, белые платья, джинсы и джинсовые платья, юбки, сарафаны.

*Накладные ногти*

Вообще-то вульгарным считается все ненатуральное.
Кроме того, постоянно нося накладные ногти, можно совершенно запустить свои собственные и довести их до такого состояния, когда ничего другого уже не останется - только маскировать их под накладными.

Вывод. Сегодня накладные длинные красные ногти совершенно не в моде, гораздо актуальнее ногти, максимально похожие на настоящие (а лучше всего - настоящие). Так что, если уж очень хочется иметь красивые ногти, лучше всего регулярно за ними ухаживать и посещать маникюршу.

*Красная помада*

Главное, что нужно усвоить - вульгарно краситься красной помадой каждый день, на работу тоже не стоит приходить с ярко-алыми губами. Другое дело - вечерний туалет, торжественный случай, посещение вечеринки.

Кроме того, нужно тщательно подобрать оттенок помады. Например, если у вас светлая кожа, лучше остановиться на розовой или коралловой помаде. Золотистая кожа выигрышно смотрится, если накрасить губы помадой винного цвета, рубиновой или алой. Смуглая красавица может позволить себе помаду цвета бордо.

Еще один важный нюанс: если вы выбрали красную помаду, позаботьтесь о том, чтобы губы выглядели идеально. Недопустимы даже мелкие погрешности в макияже, так как они будут сразу бросаться в глаза.

*Еще несколько правил*

Для женщин, которые хотят выглядеть модно и сексуально, но опасаются переступить черту вульгарности, мы предлагаем несколько советов модных дизайнеров.

1. Одеваться по погоде. Шорты и короткий топик уместно смотрятся в жару, а вот если на улице от силы 20 градусов тепла - такой наряд вызовет недоумение. Это относится и к остальной модной одежде. Шуба в конце апреля - вульгарно! Даже если вы кажетесь себе в ней роковой красавицей. Алая лаковая куртка в морозное утро - вульгарно! Другое дело - в сырой октябрьский день.

2. Одеваться в соответствии с возрастом. Мини-юбка из ткани «кислотного» цвета - отличная модная вещь на 17-летней девушке. Если же вам исполнилось 40 - откажитесь от подобных вещиц. С другой стороны, на юной девочке вульгарно смотрится норковая шуба, тогда как в сорокалетней женщине такая шуба подчеркнет индивидуальность и шарм.

3. Одеваться в соответствии с фигурой. Если вы носите 48 размер - очень вульгарно открывать живот и надевать мини. Гораздо выгоднее для вас открыть роскошный бюст, надев декольтированную блузку.

Наконец, главное правило для тех, кто хочет выглядеть сексуально. Нужно просто любить жизнь, любить мужчин (а не считать их всех козлами), обожать мужское внимание. В этом случае сексуальность будет написана в ваших глазах, ее легко будет прочитать по походке, движению рук, голосу… И вам не понадобятся для этого ни красная помада, ни чулки в сеточку.

----------


## vova230

Всего должно быть в меру.
Вот видел девченку в короткой шубке, скорее курточке, миниюбке и в ботфортах. Все черного цвета.
И ничего вульгарного не заметил. Красивая девушка, с длинными стройными ногами. смотрится великолепно, двигается изящно. Ничего не выставляет, но и не скрывает своей красоты.

----------


## Carlen

Но ведь шьют же шорты из ткани на флисе, и в таких летом не походишь. Вывод - шьют потому что покупают и носят зимой. Вульгарно или нет, но носят

----------


## Carlen

И еще, при размере в 48, не все так страшно, Главное параметры фигуры, т.е. пропорции. А живот можно показать если у тебя и 50-й размер. Ведь разные бывают фигуры, может у кого-то рост, извините, 180., и при таком росте все ОК.
А главное подчеркнуто правильно, надо любить жизнь, себя, мужчин... и знать меру во всем., и не бояться креатива. Не всегда подчиняться советам модных дизайнеров, слушать - да. Больше прислушиваться к своему сердцу

----------

